# My Mineral Oil PC!



## m70b1jr

After about $250, and 4 days I finally have it almost done. I need to get more oil, a filter and a better heatsink (currently an Arctic 7 Rev 2 mounted onto a fx8350 with zip ties) and cleaning everything up. Post thoughts here!


----------



## dlewbell

That's something I'd love to do one day, though I'm not sure I could justify the cost. Upload more pictures when you have a chance. Did this replace your sig rig?


----------



## m70b1jr

Yep, I just used the same parts. The mineral oil is the most expensive part


----------



## DrSebWilkes

How much was the mineral oil?


----------



## m70b1jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSebWilkes*
> 
> How much was the mineral oil?


Here's a parts / price list. I bought all of this locaclly.

Fish tank 10 gallon (Petsmart) - $15
Lid (Petsmart) - $8
Bag of rocks - $22 (I ended up not using all of them, petmsart)
Bubbler + Air pump + Tubing - $25 (Petsmart)

Plexiglass - $35, I used the plexiglass to mount my motherboard onto, I recommend uses Zip Ties and the standoffs and screws for this. Lowes also cuts the glass to side for free.

And mineral oil is about $19 a gallon. You would think you would need 10 gallons for s 10 gallon tank, but you don't want to fill it up all the way, and the rocks and PC Componets displace a lot of oil. In the picture you see, thats with 5 gallons of oil. I would only recommend about 7 - 8 gallons worth.


----------



## geriatricpollywog

What are your temps?


----------



## Bold Eagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0451*
> 
> What are your temps?


Agree what are the results.


----------



## m70b1jr

Okay, so some changes I've done is changed the heatsink. The zip-ties didn't apply enough pressue, the heatsink im using is the 65watt AMD heatsink. I also setup a passive cooled the, and have the return tube pouring oil on the heatsink. My cpu Temps never go above 65 while gaming for hours on end, however my gpu goes up to 85c. Reason is, only 1/3 of the tank has oil and my GPU's fans don't work at all. If my tank was filled with oil, it would perform a lot better. It's totally worth all the leaks and expense if done correctly.


----------



## geriatricpollywog

Looks sick. I'd like to see how it would do with working GPU fans and full oil. One of my fantasy builds is a sub zero cooler with mineral oil to eliminate condensation.


----------



## m70b1jr

Bad news. My parents got sick of the whole mineral oil thing and moved it outside. I tried siphoning the oil out but it cracked when moving and oil went everywhere. RIP $250. Im probably gonna move to a S340 Elite with a water loop.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Why would they "move it outside"

I'd be so upset if my parents just decided to throw my desktop outside...


----------



## m70b1jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Why would they "move it outside"
> 
> I'd be so upset if my parents just decided to throw my desktop outside...


Cause it was "Leaking everywhere on their walls and carpet" I have all my stuff out side drying..


----------



## Gilles3000

Another one bites the dust, always liked the look of mineral oil PC's. Its a shame they're such a pain in the ass to deal with.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0451*
> 
> Looks sick. I'd like to see how it would do with working GPU fans and full oil. One of my fantasy builds is a sub zero cooler with mineral oil to eliminate condensation.


That same idea has been lingering in the back of my head for quite a long time too. Doubt I'll ever put it into practice though.


----------



## ltpdttcdft

Where was it leaking out of? Through the seams or wicking down cables, or maybe somewhere else? I'm thinking possible issues of the mineral oil eating through aquarium-grade silicone.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

This is one of those things I always wanted to do, but never wanted to deal with.


----------



## unseen0

Very nice build!

Crucial change is required tho! That desktop background that is shown on the desktop on the monitor, needs another picture of the setup.

Setupception please







!


----------



## m70b1jr

So in my attempt to move back to my old case i'm running into problems. I cleaned all my parts as best as i could the rubbing alcohol (I only had 2 bottles) however when i boot up my PC the red "CPU_LED" Light is on.. none of the pins are bent or anything.. Not sure what I should do.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Thought you are suppose to let oil PC's drip dry for a week or two in order to clean the oil off?


----------



## m70b1jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Thought you are suppose to let oil PC's drip dry for a week or two in order to clean the oil off?


the oil is non conductive so it shouldn't be messing with my parts. I let them drip dry for 2 -3 days then i just poured rubbing alcohol on them.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m70b1jr*
> 
> the oil is non conductive so it shouldn't be messing with my parts. I let them drip dry for 2 -3 days then i just poured rubbing alcohol on them.


I was thinking more that soaking the whole board in alcohol may not be the best idea. I could be wrong.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> I was thinking more that soaking the whole board in alcohol may not be the best idea. I could be wrong.


Shouldn't be an issue. Not sure what's wrong though.


----------



## mouacyk

Interesting but sounds like a mess.


----------



## SwishaMane

LOL, parents... couldnt imagine my life being interfered with by parents again... What a waste of money. Sucks man.


----------



## m70b1jr

I need tips for washing my motherboard and CPU (Dishwasher?) But I don't wanna risk them being warped.


----------



## JackCY

I guess a $15 wish tank wasn't up to the task if it leaks and then breaks when moved. Although moving a filled tank is a bad idea to begin with. I guess it wasn't a proper thick glass tank but some plastic imitation?

Washing electronics? Hmm, there is some stuff that repair people use but I don't know the names of it. Obviously water or soap is not something to use lol Let alone a dishwasher machine







I mean you could but you risk it not working anymore, at may but it may also die on you later. Electronics + water or humidity don't go together.


----------



## m70b1jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I guess a $15 wish tank wasn't up to the task if it leaks and then breaks when moved. Although moving a filled tank is a bad idea to begin with. I guess it wasn't a proper thick glass tank but some plastic imitation?
> 
> Washing electronics? Hmm, there is some stuff that repair people use but I don't know the names of it. Obviously water or soap is not something to use lol Let alone a dishwasher machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean you could but you risk it not working anymore, at may but it may also die on you later. Electronics + water or humidity don't go together.


The tank didn't leak. Just the wicking effects and moving it destroyed it. The oil was the most expensive part. 10 gallon tank, $20 per gallon.


----------



## m70b1jr

If my CPU and MOBO are truly dead im saving my money for Ryzen and selling my r9 390 and get a vega GPU


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unseen0*
> 
> Very nice build!
> 
> Crucial change is required tho! That desktop background that is shown on the desktop on the monitor, needs another picture of the setup.
> 
> Setupception please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


I thought the same thing about the desktop image like it should just keep going, pulling you farther and farther in.


----------



## m70b1jr

Update: I need your guys helps to fix this. So I guess it's a problem with my CMOS. If i leave the battery out for 5 minutes it'll boot up and work, however if i change anytime of setting in the BIOS and attempt to save it, my pc won't boot back up and I have to remove the cmos for 5 minutes etc.. using the jumper pins don't work either.


----------

